# Fishing Trip Advice



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Day trip? Where will you be traveling from? How old/experienced is your child? How experienced a fisherman/boater are you?


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Day trip? Where will you be traveling from? How old/experienced is your child? How experienced a fisherman/boater are you?


Wow! All good questions, thanks.

I am thinking a couple of days and traveling from Jacksonville. My 15 year old has some experience. I have 3 decades on the water.

thanks


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe consider fishing out of Everglades City/Chokoloskee. You can book a room at the Everglades City Motel for about $118 per night--it has been remodeled and is nice and clean. Get a room with a "back door" so you can park your boat just outside the room. The Island Cafe is right next door--you can have breakfast and they will make "box" lunches for you (all sealed up in plastic bags). Launch at Outdoor Resort. You can fish "out front" in the creeks and rivers that lead to the Gulf, or in the backcountry of the Everglades National Park. If I can help in other ways, drop me a DM.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks DB. I appreciate the advice. I was checking out that hotel. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Its hot that of year, obviously, so I would recommend somewhere that you can easily fish a little deeper water than tucking way back up into the back bays. You can do that in EC or Choko just scout a little deeper than you might have been thinking.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Bring plenty of bug spray that time of year too. I cover up as much as possible and have a bug mesh net to cover my head and neck that I wear under my hat.


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

South fl would be good. Both the Everglades and north side of the keys. Should be “easy” if you have your own boat


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would definitely recommend Choko as well this time of year so you can catch some A/C staying in town at the end of day. If your willing to wait for some cooler weather it’s awesome to make some memories camping on one the islands from there or Flamingo.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

I can attest to Choko as well.


----------

